# Simple-shot Wooden nickel challenge



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Doesn't get any better. Nice shooting.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

brucered said:


> Doesn't get any better. Nice shooting.


Thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot, puts a new meaning to taking a wooden nickel ! :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No wonder all the squirrels are dying of lead poisoning by your house !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> No wonder all the squirrels are dying of lead poisoning by your house !


Haha terminal lead poisoning!!????????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pow! Right in the nickel!!! Nice shot! I ordered the same scout. I wander how many they sold in twelve hours. Seems T. F. Got one also. They shoot sweet don't they?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Oh yeah sweet little shooters


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderfully done! I hope you will return to our accuracy badges soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Wonderfully done! I hope you will return to our accuracy badges soon.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I plan on it soon just gotta get my setup just right cheers Mr charles


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice effortless shot! Good job!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

spacepilot said:


> Nice effortless shot! Good job!


Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting and definetly a great video


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I see you missed the center of the coin by almost a full millimeter. Keep after it...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> I see you missed the center of the coin by almost a full millimeter. Keep after it...


Lol still counts I hope


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Pow! Right in the nickel!!! Nice shot! I ordered the same scout. I wander how many they sold in twelve hours. Seems T. F. Got one also. They shoot sweet don't they?


I bought another one, love the scout!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Made it look too easy.

How do you have it banded? It looks thicker than .040.


----------

